
Don Valentine, Sequoia Capital: "Target Big Markets" - paul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKN-abRJMEw&embed=1
======
brlewis
You only need a couple of good things

1\. Exceptionally good at technology and engineering 2\. Marketing - so you
could understand what markets are out there. We (Sequoia) weren't interested
in creating markets, but in exploiting markets early.

The art of storytelling is very important. Many entrepreneurs who come to us
can't tell a story. The money flows as a function of the stories (24:45).
Learn how to ask a question. Because you want to have a person comfortably
telling you what he thinks is important so he can get help.

Only one metric matters in our world for a CFA: cash flow.

Lesson from worst investment: Technology always worked. What didn't work
sometimes was the dynamics of the market.

(Stopped at 50:39; will finish later)

------
paul
This video is kind of long, but worth watching. He knows what he's doing.

